

BritRuby to give 15% of all Novembers ticket sales to Movember - BritRuby
http://2013.britruby.com/

======
ColinWright
Just a comment on the site design ...

It surprised me just how long it took to find the beautifully crafted, totally
undifferentiated "BUY" button. It's below the fold, it looks just like
everything else on the page, and there is no clear, clean, call-to-action.

Maybe the only people they want to have attend are those who will actively
search for the button, but maybe they've ignored all the advice here on HN
about how the design of a site massively affects the conversion rate.

~~~
BritRuby
Thanks Colin. We will get right on it.

~~~
ColinWright
Please understand that:

* I'm not a design guru

* I'm not your average user

* I'm not a Ruby person and won't be coming anyway.

* These were my first impressions. And second.

In short, don't rely on just my feedback, but I do think you need to re-visit
the design. And thanks for the fast response, makes me feel valued. Appreciate
that today.

~~~
BritRuby
Hay Colin

Understood. You make a valid point. The Designers are all huddled around at
the moment coming up with a solution... Just because you raised it, so well
done and thank you for taking the time out of your day to help us out.

All the best,

Chuck

------
Oxford
That's really great. Movember is such a great cause and it's great to see
organisations such as BritRuby contributing. Ha - Plus the logo on their site
is hilarious!

------
BritRuby
Really is an amazing cause.

